# Two Guys Driving Down the Beach



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

To the two guys that were using ladders and some type of stand out in the water yesterday morning just East of Portofino...not cool (or legal)to drive down the beach in your truck. I wish I had my camera with me to get your tag # as you were finished loading your crap up and hauling butt back to the beach road.


----------



## ch19 (Nov 6, 2007)

LAND OF THE FREE :reallycrying WHAT A JOKE EVERYTHING IS REGULATED. EVERYTHING REQUIRES A PERMIT.

"THOSE WHO WOULD GIVE UP ESSENTIAL LIBERTY TO PURCHASE A LITTLETEMPORARY SAFETY, DESERVE NEITHER LIBERTY NOR SAFETY" BENJAMIN FRANKLIN

THINK ABOUT THAT BEFORE YOU START TAKING PICS ANDF CALLING COPS. THAT WAS YOUR FOUNDING FATHERS QUOTE. KEEP LETTING GOVT CONTROL YOUR LIFE YOU WILL HAVE NEITHER FREEDOM NOR SAFTEY


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Too Tall 2 (09/05/2010)*To the two guys that were using ladders and some type of stand out in the water yesterday morning just East of Portofino...not cool (or legal)to drive down the beach in your truck. I wish I had my camera with me to get your tag # as you were finished loading your crap up and hauling butt back to the beach road.


HUH?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What? Did a couple yahoos have step ladders in the back of their truck driving up/down the beach??? I'd like to seen a cluster like that....as fer legality....can't drive on beach.....:usaflag


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

They had a step ladder and what looked a tree stand and fished all moring but didn' t catch anything that I saw. When they were done fishing, instead of carrying all of the gear back to the truck like everyone else on the beach does, they decided to drive into the emergency vehicles gate in the fence and drove to the edge of the water, threw everything into the truck and drove back out where the lifeguards come in and out. Does that make more sense?


----------



## Casters54 (Apr 30, 2010)

Couple guys in a jeep driving on the beach at Johnson's on May 7th got busted by FWC. The FWC officer came by and asked us what they were doing etc... She said they were local and knew better. 

Funny thing is, she said she wasn't checking fish or or licenses(even though we were all legal). I joked with her that I had a couple 36" long redfish in my cooler. Not 5 minutes later, we pulled in 2 36" redfish! Lucky charm...no, they got thrown back in the gulf.


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

ditto, i agree


----------

